# help platy (f) and (M) attacking each other



## Platy lover (Aug 16, 2011)

:help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help:
hi, 
just got my 1st tank ( 5gallon). got 2 platies but they attack each other.
im worried because they cut each others gills but the male is the bully and i think the female is preggers and so she gets aggressive when bothered.
plz help im new to this

p.s i dont have another tank to separate them!
also i might buy 2 more females would that help them!
:fish::help:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Get a net breeder.


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 16, 2011)

Betta man said:


> Get a net breeder.


if i buy 2 more females would that help:idea:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know. I kept a platy and guppy together and they mated and had gupplatty babys. If the male is aggressive, then he may attack the other females. You could get more plants?


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 16, 2011)

Betta man said:


> I don't know. I kept a platy and guppy together and they mated and had gupplatty babys. If the male is aggressive, then he may attack the other females. You could get more plants?


all ready have my tank full of plants


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

everything that i have read online says that platies should be kept in a 20 gallon or more tank. this may be why they are acting like this. my male platy chases one of my females like this but he never hurts her. even though it may seem that he is. i would not get any more platies because ur tank is already fully stocked if not alittle over stocked. it would end up killing your fish if you do. platy females get 2 to 3 inches full grown and males get 1 and half to 3 inches. not alot of swimming room for them. hope it works out for you.


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 16, 2011)

Amelia26 said:


> everything that i have read online says that platies should be kept in a 20 gallon or more tank. this may be why they are acting like this. my male platy chases one of my females like this but he never hurts her. even though it may seem that he is. i would not get any more platies because ur tank is already fully stocked if not alittle over stocked. it would end up killing your fish if you do. platy females get 2 to 3 inches full grown and males get 1 and half to 3 inches. not alot of swimming room for them. hope it works out for you.


no, mine r dwarf platies and only grow up to 1 inch:fish:


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh ok. i dont have any clue about those types. what id do if they only get 1 inch and u have 2 inches of fish now. i get 1 more female. and see how he acts. it may calm things down. if not then u could always take her back. u may want to concider geting a bigger tank to. if she is preggo then u will need bigger room for the babys.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol! a platy can be kept in a 5 gal. I did it! Kept 1 platy, 2 guppys and 3 halfbreeds.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

thats why they say u learn something new every day.  i have a 20 gallon and was only going off what i have read online. lol!!!!


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 16, 2011)

ok ill add anotherr female today or tomorrow prob get another sunset platy!!!


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 16, 2011)

Platy lover said:


> ok ill add anotherr female today or tomorrow prob get another sunset platy!!!


haha hope it goes well thanks 4 advice


----------

